# Dubioser Verkäufer biete Spiele aus PSN Store zu Vorzugspreise, aber wie????



## dontrememberme (28. Mai 2015)

*Dubioser Verkäufer biete Spiele aus PSN Store zu Vorzugspreise, aber wie????*

https://www.shpock.com/i/VWQdjVIGy14Vi0WO/

Ich suche grad günstig nach Mortal Kombat X für PS4. Auf einen Kleinanzeigenportal bin ich über ein Angebot dieses Verkäufter gestolpert, der grad MKX für 35€ digital mit PSN Account verkauft .  Der Verkäufer ist seit 3 Wochen auf dem Portal registriert und hat bisher wohl 15 Verkäufe getätigt.  Auf Nachfrage meinerseite wie das ganze funktioniert meinte er das Spiel würde im PSN Frankreich gekauft worden sein, nähere Informationen könnten er mir verständlicherweise nicht liefern und seine Angebote würde er an verschiedenen Orten inserieren um einen weiteren Käuferkreis zu gewinnen.

Jetzt ist die natürliche Frage die sich mir stellt ob das ganze ne Nepper Schlepper Bauernfänger Nummer ist, ob die Accounts eventuell gehackt wurden, oder später vllt zurückgeholt werden können(wobei der Verkäufer ja noch auf diesem Portal ist, die Käufer sich "wohl" noch nicht beschwert haben),  andere illegale Methoden verwendet wurden, oder ob dieser Verkäufer tatsächliche eine halbwegs Legale Methode gefunden hat im PSN Shop das Spiel günstiger zu erwerben.

Was mir bisher nur einfällt sind Gutscheine oder Simprepaid Karten die abgebucht wurden und z.B. mit MobilePayment im PSN Store gutgeschrieben wurden. Vllt hat er auch einen Mitarbeiter im Elektromarkt der Ihm immer schein ein paar Karten abdrückt. Fällt euch sonst noch was ein?? Möchte gerne dahinter kommen .


----------



## Rayken (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dubioser Verkäufer biete Spiele aus PSN Store zu Vorzugspreise, aber wie????*

Prepaid Karten Aufladungen könnte hinkommen wenn es legal ist. In einigen Foren steht drin mit welchen prepaid Sim Karten, die über Guthaben gekauft werden man am meisten Guthaben bekommt z.b. Sim Karten mit 10€ Guthaben für 5€

Ansonsten der klassische Kreditkarten betrug...


----------



## Malkolm (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dubioser Verkäufer biete Spiele aus PSN Store zu Vorzugspreise, aber wie????*

Es wird schon seinen Grund haben, dass er diesen Vertriebsweg wählt


----------



## MfDoom (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dubioser Verkäufer biete Spiele aus PSN Store zu Vorzugspreise, aber wie????*

Oder er verwendet geklaute Kreditkartendaten zum kaufen.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dubioser Verkäufer biete Spiele aus PSN Store zu Vorzugspreise, aber wie????*

Bei dieser miserablen Rechtschreibung des Verkäufers ist das sowas von Offensichtlich das er es gefaket hat, ein PSN Account kannst du meines Wissens nach nicht übertragen. Das einzige was evtl gehen würde, er gibt dir die Login-Daten des Accounts und somit hast du Zugriff darauf, aber wenn Sony das merkt ist Account für immer gesperrt.


----------

